# starting from scratch and need some WW help



## superspec (Feb 25, 2009)

id like to do this right the first time around and not buy parts teice but i am on a fairly tight budget and not afraid to buy used. here what we have to work with..... and GO!!!!










building the C'dale btw


----------



## Moon (Apr 7, 2005)

Homie, ya gotta at least give us a total not-to-exceed $$$ amount. Also, what's your height & weight? History of breaking stuff through normal use?

And props on going the CAAD route.


----------



## superspec (Feb 25, 2009)

i really dont have a true budget, but im not looking for low line but not top line. somewhere in the middle price range with maybe some good delas found on ebay. prob 105 level prices from what ive seen so far. this isnt gonna be a big use bike for me as i ride MTB more. im not looking to have a built bike next week, so i can afford to spend time searching classifieds and ebay.

as for breaking things, i havent broken anything on my MTB. i only weigh 140# fully geared up for a 20 mile trail ride. im more finesse than basher.


----------



## Moon (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmm, alright. I'll throw a few suggestions out:

- Check out Sram Rival. I used to run Ultegra (9 and 10 spd.). I decided to give Red a try. I am not going back to Shimano anytime soon. I like the Sram stuff enough that I ordered 09 Rival for a cross bike I'm building up. Price is just higher than 105 on ebay, but weight and (my bias here) performance are better.

- I vote for finding yourself some used Thomson gear for the seatpost and stem. I'm more comfortable buying used aluminum over carbon parts. Thomson gets top marks in quality.

- Seat & handlebar are user-choice. I have no idea nor care to have any idea what best fits your butt. Handlebar just has to have the right reach & drop. If either are too great, you'll be too stretched out/won't be able to stay in the drops for any period of time. See the last point in this list.

- Wheels... That's the biggie. I vote putting the most money possible here. You're probably best served by looking in the Wheels & Tires forum for advice. Weight/aero effect/looks, you really have to evaluate that yourself. At least at our weight (I'm the same as you), you don't have to worry too much about durability. Maybe some Reynolds Attacks/Assaults/MV32C/DV46C? You can of course find 13957138957 sets of used Kysriums online.

- Either know how to size your parts (seatpost setback, stem length, crank arm length, handlebar reach/drop, even saddle length) or go to a good LBS. It's worth the $100-200 bucks to get that evaluated instead of guessing & buying gear that will hurt you.


----------



## superspec (Feb 25, 2009)

im gonna need a fork as well. i get a good deal on kcnc parts to.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

If I was on a tight budget..
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=D6050

If i was really, really on a tight budget...
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=L0220


more budget-y stuff:
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,1459G_Easton-EC70-SL-700c-Carbon-Road-Bike-Fork.html
http://www.treefortbikes.com/111_333222350666__Pro-UD-Carbon-Fork-1-1-8-43mm-rake.html

The new 3T stems and handlebars are pretty cheap....


----------

